# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Aangeboren hartaandoeningen - Artikelen

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Er zijn veel verschillende aangeboren hartaandoeningen.

Gewoonlijk hoeft geen operatie plaats te vinden bij congenitale (aangeboren) hartaandoeningen die geen symptomen veroorzaken en vanzelf overgaan.

Als een hartafwijking daarentegen duidelijk met klachten of problemen gepaard gaat, is een operatie wel nodig. Dat is bijvoorbeeld het geval als zuurstofrijk bloed onvoldoende door het lichaam wordt verspreid, waardoor cyanose (blauwachtige verkleuring van de huid) kan ontstaan. De talrijke hartaandoeningen die cyanose veroorzaken, worden cyanotische hartaandoeningen genoemd. Voorbeelden daarvan zijn de tetralogie van Fallot en het Eisenmenger-complex.

Een operatie die wordt verricht bij een cyanotische hartaandoening kan tijdelijke verlichting brengen (palliatieve operatie) of het defect definitief verhelpen. Welke van die twee operaties in aanmerking komt, wordt bepaald aan de hand van het type hartafwijking en de leeftijd en algehele gezondheidstoestand van het patiëntje (doorgaans gaat het om erg jonge kinderen). Een palliatieve operatie kan worden gedaan om onmiddellijk verlichting van specifieke klachten te bewerkstelligen, totdat het kind sterk of oud genoeg is voor een definitieve correctie van de hartafwijking. Er wordt naar gestreefd zo'n definitieve correctie uit te voeren voordat het kind de schoolgaande leeftijd bereikt.

Ook bij sommige hartaandoeningen die niet cyanotisch van aard zijn, is een operatie nodig, met name wanneer medicatie geen effect heeft. Een kindercardioloog en een hart- en thoraxchirurg zijn het best gekwalificeerd om te beslissen wat de aangewezen behandeling is voor een specifieke hartafwijking.

*Operatie bij een congenitale hartaandoening*
Een atriumseptumdefect (een opening in de scheidingswand tussen de boezems) wordt gesloten door middel van een operatie. Als dat gebeurt vóór de leeftijd van 25 jaar, verbetert de lange termijnprognose aanmerkelijk. In geval van mitralisstenose wordt de klep operatief hersteld (valvotomie) of - als de klep zo ernstig is beschadigd dat herstel niet mogelijk is - vervangen. Ook bij een ventrikelseptumdefect is een operatie nodig.

*Operatie bij een afwijking aan de aortaklep*
Bij een afwijking aan de aortaklep is een operatie erop gericht de klep te herstellen of te vervangen door een kunstklep of een bioprothese: een klep van dierlijk (of menselijk) weefsel. Ter voorkoming van hartinfecties worden antibiotica gegeven.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Het hart bij kinderen*

*Inleiding*
Het hart is een spier met vier holle ruimten en ongeveer zo groot als een gebalde vuist. Het hart ziet er ongeveer uit als een omgekeerde peer (de smalle bovenkant is naar beneden gericht). De grote bloedvaten (longslagader, lichaamsslagader) zitten aan de brede bovenkant vast.

Door zijn structuur kan het hart als een pomp werken die zuurstofarm bloed naar de longen pompt en zuurstofrijk bloed naar de rest van het lichaam:

* het pompt bloed door de longen, waar kooldioxide wordt afgegeven en zuurstof wordt opgenomen;
* het pompt zuurstofrijk bloed naar de rest van het lichaam om die van zuurstof en voedingsstoffen te voorzien. Tegelijk worden afvalproducten opgenomen en afgevoerd.


Om deze pompfunctie zo goed mogelijk uit te voeren, is de hartwand op een bepaalde manier opgebouwd. De aansturing van die pompfunctie gebeurt door een ingenieuze electrische geleiding door het hart.
*
Structuur en functie van het hart*
De hartwand bestaat uit drie afzonderlijke lagen. De buitenste laag noemen we het pericard (hartzakje), de middelste laag het myocard (hartspier) en de binnenste laag het endocard (binnenbekleding). In deze wand ligt de sinusknoop, de pacemaker van het hart. Hier ontstaat de impuls die wordt voortgeleid via speciale geleidingsvezels in boezemwand en kamerwand.

Het hart telt vier holle ruimten: de bovenste twee zijn de boezems (atria) en de onderste twee de kamers (ventrikels). Beide helften van hart bestaan uit een boezem en een kamer. Deze twee helften worden door een wand (septum) van elkaar gescheiden.

Elke boezem staat via een klep in verbinding met de daaronder gelegen hartkamer. En elke hartkamer staat op zijn beurt via een klep in verbinding met de lichaamsslagader (aorta) en de longslagader. Dit is nodig, omdat anders het bloed ongeremd terug kan stromen en er dus geen druk wordt opgebouwd. Dit zou niet ten goede komen aan de pompfunctie.

In totaal telt het hart dus vier kleppen, één aan de uitgang van elke ruimte:

* tricuspidalisklep tussen rechterboezem en rechterkamer;
* mitralisklep tussen linkerboezem en linkerkamer;
* pulmonalisklep tussen rechterkamer en longslagader;
* aortaklep tussen linkerkamer en aorta.


De rechterboezem krijgt zuurstofarm bloed zowel uit het boven- als uit het onderlichaam. Dat bloed stroomt door de tricuspidalisklep en vult dan de rechterkamer. Samentrekking van deze kamer zorgt ervoor dat de tricuspidalisklep zich sluit en het bloed de hartkamer verlaat via de longslagader. Dit is het bloedvat dat bloed naar de longen transporteert om er zuurstof op te nemen en kooldioxide af te geven.

Na deze uitwisseling van gassen in de longen wordt zuurstofrijk bloed naar de linkerboezem getransporteerd, via de longader. De linkerkamer krijgt bloed van de linkerboezem via de mitralisklep. Door samentrekking van de linkerkamer sluit de mitralisklep en wordt het bloed de aorta in gepompt om de rest van het lichaam van zuurstofrijk bloed te voorzien.

*Aandoeningen*
Er kunnen aangeboren afwijkingen zijn in de bouw en structuur van het hart. Dit betekent dat een kind geboren wordt met een niet optimaal functionerend hart. De oorzaak van deze stoornissen is dat een structuur zich afwijkend ontwikkelt of dat de ontwikkeling ervan - zelfs na de geboorte - blijft steken in het foetale stadium. Dit is het stadium vanaf de achtste week van de zwangerschap tot de geboorte.

Als de bloedstroom een abnormaal patroon volgt als gevolg van een bepaald defect, kan dat op zijn beurt de ontwikkeling van de structuur en functie van andere, daarmee verbonden structuren beïnvloeden. Daarnaast kunnen veranderingen die na de geboorte optreden ook invloed hebben op de wijze waarop een afwijking zich verder ontwikkelt.

Enkele van de aangeboren afwijkingen van het hart en de centrale vaten zijn defecten in de scheidingswand (septum) tussen de boezems en de hartkamers of een onvolledige scheiding van de bloedsomloop in de linker en de rechter harthelft .

Andere aangeboren afwijkingen van de vaten zijn een open ductus arteriosus, de tetralogie van Fallot, aortacoarctatie, transpositie van de grote vaten en persisterende truncus arteriosus. Dit zijn verschillende aandoeningen die grote gevolgen hebben voor de bloedstroom en/of het juist stromen van zuurstofrijk en zuurstofarm bloed.

Het syndroom van Down is een aandoening waarbij vaak aangeboren hartafwijkingen voorkomen : 40% van de kinderen met Down syndroom hebben een structurele hartafwijking. Onvolledige afsluiting van de hartkamers en boezems is het meest voorkomende defect. Bij kinderen die geboren worden met het syndroom van Down, is men daarom extra alert op het wel of niet bestaan van aanlegstoornissen van het hart en de bloedvaten.

Afwijkingen in de electrische geleiding is ook mogelijk. Dit kan leiden tot het niet goed functioneren van de pompfunctie van het hart. Een voorbeeld hiervan is het Wolff-Parkinson-White syndroom. Bij het WPW-syndroom is er een extra bundeltje geleidingsweefsel ontstaan waardoor de prikkelgeleiding anders verloopt. Daardoor ontstaat een te snelle hartfrequentie en vaak is die ook onregelmatig.

De behandeling van aangeboren afwijkingen kan soms met medicijnen, maar in een aantal gevallen is een grote en ingrijpende operatie nodig. Bij stoornissen in de geleiding kan een operatie bestaan uit een katheterablatie via het vat in de lies. Dit is een techniek waarbij met behulp van een katheter met opzet hartweefsel plaatselijk wordt beschadigd. Hiermee kan de oorzaak van een abnormaal hartritme worden weggenomen.


_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

